
Show HN: Find public pianos around the world - qrv3w
https://pianos.pub/
======
davidajackson
Cool idea, bookmarked it. I play jazz and blues piano and love to play gigs. I
like how you've added descriptions of the pianos!

Would like to play the one on the Salesforce tower but I don't know anyone at
Salesforce.

------
shuhari
Really cool idea! :)

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks! It was one of those ideas born out of my own problem of trying to find
pianos to play while traveling.

